
Job Openings at Amazon Web Services Reveal Its Future - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/29/amazons-a-w-s-job-openings-reveal-its-future
======
nathancahill
No matter how much pre-processing happens server-side in Silk, won't the
bottleneck always be network speed? At least until the whole world is on Gbit.

